# Konsole selber programmieren/erstellen



## joffal (11. Juni 2011)

Hey Leutz,

ich habe mal wieder ein Problem. 
Und zwar wollte ich in C# eine große Textbox erstellen, die sozusagen als programminterne Konsole dient.
Dafür hab ich jetzt einmal eine Methode erstellt, z.B. "private void testMethode(String s)", welce den String s einfach in einer textbox ausgibt.
Mir geht es jetzt nur um das Prinzip, wie ich mit einer eingabe in der "Konsolentextbox" diese Methode aufrufe ..... 

Was ich schon gemacht habe wäre:
- text in die textbox eingegeben (bsp: "testmethode testtext, der angezeigt werden soll" und dann ENTER)
- bei eingabe von "ENTER" als textbox-event wird eine if-schleife durchlaufen. 
- wenn (if-abfrage) der eingegebene text nun das schlüsselwort "testmethode" enthält, wird der eingabe text (s.o.) um den methoden namen gekürzt
- string wäre jetzt also noch " testtext, der angezeigt werden soll"
- dieser wird nun als argument an die funktion übergeben
- funzt

allerdings müsste ich ja jetzt für jede funktion eine separate behandlung programmieren .... wenn ich nun z.b. noch eine funktion mit "testMethode(String s, int i)" hätte ... wie sollte ich denn da entscheiden, welche aufgerufen wird? -.-

* die eingabeform ist mir eigentlich egal, also ob ich nun "testmethode [parameter]" oder "testmethode([parameter1, parameter2])" oder durch striche getrennt eingebe, ist mir wurscht.
ich möchte doch nur die methoden direkt ansprechen^^
kann mir da einer helfen? *


----------



## Crysis nerd (11. Juni 2011)

Es gibt keine IF Schleifen!

Nein ernsthaft, was du suchst ist ein Script interpreter. Du kannst das, wie du schon selber gesagt hast, für alles selber was machen. Das ist aufwendig... Da kann man dann lieber auf eine Scriptsprache zurückgreifen, wofür du sicherlich auch schon im Internet Interpreter findest.
Sonst kannst du dir ja eine abgespeckte Version selber bauen...
Also dass immer ein vektor/list von Argumenten übergeben werden.
Die passenden Funktionen musst du aber wohl manuell festlegen.. Das weiß ich nich genau


----------



## joffal (12. Juni 2011)

hey,

jo thx schonmal. werde ich mir morgen, also nachher^^ mal einen suchen ... 
jetz erstmal ab in die heia


----------

